# BGVA3 Prüfung an Prüfgeräten



## TimoK (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
eine Frage, die mir eben in den Sinn gekommen ist: Wie prüft ihr eure BGVA3-Prüfgeräte, mit denen ihr die Prüfungen durchführt?

Sind im Betrieb mehrere Geräte vorhanden, ist das ja kein Problem, aber was ist, wenn nur ein Gerät vorhanden ist? Was sagt die Theorie darüber aus und vor allem die Praxis? *vde* 

Schickt ihr eure Geräte regelmäßig zur Wartung / Kalibrierung ein?

Gruss 
Timo


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage, die mir eben in den Sinn gekommen ist: Wie prüft ihr eure BGVA3-Prüfgeräte, mit denen ihr die Prüfungen durchführt?
> 
> Sind im Betrieb mehrere Geräte vorhanden, ist das ja kein Problem, aber was ist, wenn nur ein Gerät vorhanden ist? Was sagt die Theorie darüber aus und vor allem die Praxis? *vde*
> ...


 
In der einen Firma kommt jemand von Gossen oder Fluke, In der anderen kalibieren wir die nie.
Grüsse


----------



## HaSchi (3 Juni 2008)

lt. Vorschrift müssen die Geräte wie "normale" ortsveränderliche elektrische Betriebsmittel geprüft werden. Hierzu zählt auch ein Funktionstest.
D.h. das Messgerät sollte vom Hersteller oder einer zugelassenen Stelle
geprüft und kalibriert werden.

Haschi


----------

